# Glocks and lead ammo



## scwareagle (Jan 11, 2010)

Will it hurt a Glock in any way to use lead ammo for range or any time? Have heard that you should only use jacked ammo. Also how about +p ammo. Thanks ahead of time......


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

No lead through Glocks. Get a Lone Wolf or Barsto barrel.

A few +p's are okay. Just not a steady diet.

tumbleweed


----------

